

Netflix raises prices ($8.99 to $9.99) and offers $7.99 online-only plan - buddydvd
http://www.netflix.com/GiftPurchase

======
jonafato
Pure speculation here, but I'd bet that this is a direct response to Hulu's
price drop in Hulu Plus when opening to the general public[1]. The selection
on Netflix is better (well, larger at least), but unless they can at least
match the streaming delays that Hulu has, i.e. days vs. seasons, I don't see
them winning the online only battle.

It is worth noting the device support advantage, however. Netflix has a well
established list of supported devices. This makes it much more convenient than
Hulu for the average person, particularly with the amount of households that
own a Wii and the relatively low price point of the Apple TV.

